# Kimel Model 5000 .32 cal



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I need to locate a front sight and screw for a Kimel Model 5000 .32 cal 7 shot revolver. I can't find anything about these guns especially concerning parts. Can anyone help me?


----------

